# Best book on the Sermon on the Mount?



## thistle93 (Nov 8, 2014)

What would be the book you most recommend that deals with the sermon on the mount?


Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 8, 2014)

The one by Martyn Lloyd Jones.


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2014)

I've appreciated the one by A.W. Pink.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 8, 2014)

arap said:


> The one by Martyn Lloyd Jones.



What he said. Easily ML-J's best.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 8, 2014)

When I preached through the SOM a couple of years ago, I found the following books very helpful:

-Lloyd-Jones' 'Studies in the SOM'
-John Stott's 'Message of the SOM' (Bible Speaks Today series)
-Sinclair Ferguson's 'The SOM' 
-D.A. Carson's 'Jesus' SOM and his Confrontation with the World'

Calvin, Poole, Thomas Watson, Horatius Bonar, A.W. Pink -- all are helpful. When you begin to study the SOM, you'll quickly realize that everyone puts their best foot forward. You'll run out of time well before you run out of reading material.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 8, 2014)

arap said:


> The one by Martyn Lloyd Jones.





bookslover said:


> What he said. Easily ML-J's best.





reaganmarsh said:


> Lloyd-Jones' 'Studies in the SOM'


I second this!


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 8, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> arap said:
> 
> 
> > The one by Martyn Lloyd Jones.
> ...


No. You 'fourth' this.


----------



## gkterry (Nov 9, 2014)

There is also one by James Montgomery Boice on the SOM in his series of commentaries that is good.


----------

